# OpenVPN - Client to Net



## thekiller (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei eine VPN Verbindung zwischen 2 Standorten einzurichten. Leider habe ich es bisher nur geschafft eine Client to Client Verbindung aufzubauen. Sprich: Ich komm immer nur auf den Rechner des Server bzw. auf den des Clients rauf

Jetzt mal ein paar Infos zu den Netzen und was mein Ziel ist.
Server-Netz: 192.168.16.0
Client-Netz:  192.168.15.0
Mein Ziel ist es vom Client-Rechner aus auf das Netz des Server zugreifen zu können

Hier mal die Konfigurationen:
server.ovpn:

```
port 1194
proto tcp-server
dev tun
server 10.0.0.0 255.255.255.0
dh "c:\\programme\\openvpn\\keys\\dh1024.pem"
ca "c:\\programme\\openvpn\\keys\\ca.crt"
key "c:\\programme\\openvpn\\keys\\server01.key"
cert "c:\\programme\\openvpn\\keys\\server01.crt"
keepalive 10 60
push "route 192.168.16.0 255.255.255.0"  # servernetz + netzmaske
```

client.ovpn:

```
port 1194
proto tcp-client
dev tun
client
remote 193.xxx.xx.xxx
ca "C:\\Program Files (x86)\\OpenVPN\\keys\\ca.crt"
key "C:\\Program Files (x86)\\OpenVPN\\keys\\vpnclient01.key"
cert "C:\\Program Files (x86)\\OpenVPN\\keys\\vpnclient01.crt"
```
Hierfür habe ich mich an folgende Anleitung gehalten(mit diversen Änderungen, da z.B. mein Server das Netz des Clients nicht "sehen" braucht)
http://wiki.openvpn.eu/index.php/Config_ServerNET_ClientNET
Mein Ziel ist im Grunde genau dassselbe wie in der Anleitung, nur, dass der Server keinen Zugriff auf das Client-Netz haben muss.

Na jedenfalls kan ich mit dieser Konfiguration in beide Richtungen pingen.
Server->Client:
  ping 10.0.0.6                 // VPN-IP des VPN-Clients
  ping 192.168.15.215   // LAN-IP des VPN-Clients

Client->Server:
  ping 10.0.0.1                 // VPN-IP des VPN-Servers
  ping 192.168.16.237   // LAN-IP des VPN-Servers

Leider ist es mir nicht möglich mit dieser Config andere Rechner im Servernetz anzupingen. Also logischweise auch kein Zugriff darauf.
z.B. ping 192.168.16.11 // funktioniert nicht ob wohl definitiv im Netz vorhanden
-auf beiden Rechnern(Server, Client) OpenVPN 2.1.1 installiert
-IP-Forwarding habe ich auf bei Server und Client aktiviert.
-Ports sind auch freigegeben

Was vielleicht noch wichtig wäre zu erwähnen. Der Rechner auf dem der VPN-Server läuft hängt an einem Proxy-Server dran.
Wenn ich noch irgendeine wichtige Info vergessen habe bitte sagen. Bin schon total frustriert und seh grad kein Land mehr.

LG Manuel


----------

